# TROY BUILT TILLER 1975 Horse



## little_acon (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 1975 Troy Built Tiller Horse Model which came with a 6 HP. Tecumseh which I brought myself back in 1975 and it would dig 6 to 8 inches in the ground and keep digging. 

My question is I need to put a New Engine on it and I am looking at a Honda 61/2 HP. What I have on it now is a Briggs 5 HP. and it will not dig 2 inches in the ground lucky to go an inch in the ground before it dies. put the Brigg on about 10 years ago and we came up that it does not have a heavy flywheel on it. 

Does anyone know how the Honda 61/2 HP. compares with the Kohler 6 HP.? Which is a better engine?

I am looking for a engine that did the hard work as the Recumseh 6 HP gave me. The Briggs 5 HP that I have now does not have the gutts to do the work.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

If you're looking for the flywheel weight, find the specifications and compare the total weight of each engine. I do not know how the honda and kohler engines compare, but my suggestion is to go for a commercial/industrial grade engine. They tend to be much more durable (and heavier in weight).

I have a '76 Horse tiller with the original 7hp Kohler. I think they are much better built than the new ones, so finding a good engine is worth it


----------

